# Newly designed website



## ivannguyen (May 3, 2010)

Hey guys,

I just launched my new website yesterday, let me know what you think!

http://www.ivannguyen.ca/

Cheers

Ivan


----------



## Breaux (May 3, 2010)

It looks good, but I found 2 issues:

On your contact page, "ivannphotography@gmail.com" should be an email link

On your gallery page "Home" should NOT be an email link! (it tried to send an email to "index.com")

And can the gallery images be larger?


----------



## Jim Gratiot (May 6, 2010)

Ivan,

Perhaps I'm just reading it on the wrong day, but if I'm opening your site, I want to know about _your_ photos... but the first thing I read on your site is "Let me introduce <website>... Jane is my cousin from Mission Viejo... Check out her work, tell your friends."

Some people might find this a bit confusing.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 6, 2010)

If it's for your friends to see your photos it's ok. Any other reason and I would say it need quite a bit of work.

You have very little text yet we have to scroll to see it. And as mentioned above, Home sends me to email but your email address doesn't. Why is your cousin the first thing we see? and when we click on the link, there are photos but no contact info whatsoever. Very confusing indeed.

But before telling you more, it might be worth knowing what the purpose of the site is.


----------



## arvindsharma (May 10, 2010)

ivannguyen said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just launched my new website yesterday, let me know what you think!
> 
> ...




Hi Ivan,

I like the design and colour scheme of your website. But i would must say that it have some basic and structural issues.

1. Email link should be clickable.
2. in the gallery section, you should have a link for the fullscreen option.
3. Homepage link in the gallery section is not working properly ..it goes to email link.
4. there should be a small and appelling contact form .


----------

